# female betta pregnant and I just got her yesterday ... need help with a few things



## dreamteam1523 (Oct 25, 2014)

I just bought 4 female baits and one of them is pregnant . I noticed that she has this round gloomy spot on 1 of her eyes . She is missing a few scales . The remainder of after what I need to know has been taken care of by the fish specialist at petsmart. But , I don't know about the gloss on her eye or what / how / when the eggs supposed to come out . I have a total of 6 bettas , 2 male , 4 female . They are the first fish I had in a long time , explains why I really don't know what I am doing for the pregnant fish , they do have different tanks . And I really don't want to deal with baby bettas . Any suggestions or facts about what I can do .


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

dreamteam1523 said:


> I just bought 4 female baits and one of them is pregnant . I noticed that she has this round gloomy spot on 1 of her eyes . She is missing a few scales . The remainder of after what I need to know has been taken care of by the fish specialist at petsmart. But , I don't know about the gloss on her eye or what / how / when the eggs supposed to come out . I have a total of 6 bettas , 2 male , 4 female . They are the first fish I had in a long time , explains why I really don't know what I am doing for the pregnant fish , they do have different tanks . And I really don't want to deal with baby bettas . Any suggestions or facts about what I can do .


Hi, 

I hope you're not having these bettas cohabitate with the males, they should never be kept with the opposite sex, or really more than one betta per aquarium. 

Regarding your female with eggs, they don't lay eggs, she is not pregnant as they're not livebearers. Unless you've got her in with a male, the eggs will never ever come to fruition.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Slightly worried about the fish expert... ;P

You won't have babies unless she is with a male, as started above, and even if she was they would be unlikely to breed in a community setting. I would be tempted to isolate her to deal with the eye and scale issues though. Can you post a photo of her?

What she has is a full egg-sac. She will release these even without a male after a while, and they will either be eaten by her, other fish, or removed by the filter/water changes. There can be complications if she doesn't lay them and becomes eggbound, but so long as she is active and eating, it shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## dreamteam1523 (Oct 25, 2014)

There is no more need for information concerning her . She died this morning. She wasn't active and didn't eat . Although I put in there for her . The fish specialist at a different petsmart (where I got them ( 1 male and 4 females )and when) said that the females could live together . So I had no idea the females needed to be separated . One of my males had been acting strangling , so I had taken them to petsmart to see what they thought . Fish specialist said he was just stressed and to put in stresscoat + . He is much better. The others look better to .


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, the advice from pet stores is hit or miss. Usually, it is wrong, although there are occasionally employees that have done their research.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Females can live together in a sorority, but when one is ill you must isolate the ill female for the others can get infected.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

sounds more likely that she wasnt egg bound but bloated, and probably with advanced dropsy. did she have raised scales that resembled a pinecone?


----------

